# ISO Candied Maple Almonds



## JillBurgh (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello, all:

I was perusing some of DC's (and others') roasty toasty seasoned and/or candied almonds recipes, and I can't find any Maple Almond recipes. 

We're making spiced almonds for Xmas and I'd like a unique candied version to serve alongside. Any ideas?


----------

